# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي بطولات أهداف  مباريات كاس امام افريقيا 2013 ..موضوع متجدد..

## امير الصمت

* 
الصلاة والسلام علي أشرف الخلق
رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .و الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه .. 
إخوتي الأحبة أسعد الله أوقاتكم جميعاً ورزقكم راحة البال
والهناء والسعاده .... اما بعد 
 كما عودناكم دئما  بالحصريات و متابعة اهم الاحداث الرياضية فى هدا الموضوع سنقوم بادن الله بتغطية مباريات كاس امام افريفيا 2013 المقام بببلاد منديلا    
الموضوع مستمر ان شاء اللهالى نهاية البطولة بالتوفيق
لجميع المنتخبات العربية المشاركة
فى البطولة.*

----------


## امير الصمت

*نبدا بحفل الافتتاح  * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*تنويه : القنوات الناقلة لكأس إفريقيا مجانا*   **

----------


## امير الصمت

المغرب و أنغولا 0 0 ، ملخص المباراة   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

جنوب إفريقيا vs الرأس الأخضر ملخص المباراة  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ_HVKN3_DA

----------


## امير الصمت

*أهداف مباراة غانا 2-2 الكونجو*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

هدف مباراة : مالي 1-0 النيجر   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_VZ-d8z3nM

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك على المتابعة  تم التتبيت*

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف مباراة : كوت ديفوار 2-1 الطوغو - كأس إفريقيا 2013  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

تونس 1 - 0 الجزائر  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
مبــروك تونس ...هاردلك الجزائر

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف مباراة جنوب أفريقيا وأنغولا 2-0 في الجولة 2 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف مباراة المغرب 1-1 الراس الاخضر 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

هدف مباراة غانا ومالي 1-0 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

ملخص مباراة الكونغو 0-0 النيجر 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

اهداف مباراة نيجيريا 1-1 زامبيا (25/1/2013) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

اهداف مباراة نيجيريا 1-1 زامبيا (25/1/2013) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف مباراة بوركينا فاسو 4-0 إثيوبيا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

تونس 0-3 ساحل العاج [26/1/2013
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

الجزائر vs توجو 0-2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف الكونغو ومالي 1_1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

إثيوبيا ونيجيريا 0-2 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

تونس 1 - 1 توجو
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

إثيوبيا 0-2 نيجيريا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

ربع نهائي الامم الافريقية 2013

----------


## امير الصمت

جنوب افريقيا و مالي 1-1 في اطار ربع نهائي الامم الافريقية 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 ضربات الجزاء 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

فوز غانا على الرأس الأخضر  2_0  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

